# Didn't really know we had these critters here



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught a bunch of pics of this guy on my camera having a late night beaver carcass snack. Do you guys have any experience or tips for catching these critters? We only have a 9 day season on fisher here so I want to prepare as much as possible so I am ready next season season comes. I have no idea what sets or traps to use so any advice is helpful. Thanks.


----------



## TMRnodak (Dec 23, 2010)

I've caught a few in WI. When is your 9 day season? I've only trapped fisher after winter had set in and I used conibears exclusively.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think our season is some time in Dec.. I don't remember the exact dates and I don't have the regs handy. I think I am going to get a couple #160 conibears for the fisher. What size trap did you use?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've caught several. I've used cubby boxes with a 220 in front with beaver meat in the back. I've used bucket sets with a 220 and beaver meat. I've caught them in live traps with beaver and muskrat in the back. I've snared them. There are lots of different ways of picking them up. Another good set is a leaning pole to a tree with a cubby box on the side.

As far as the meat in the back, keep it fresh is your best bet on picking up a fisher. They're a cool animal.

Good luck,

Deano


----------

